# yellow tail acei fry



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

I was changing the rocks on the bottom of the tank and removed all fish, decorations, etc. I go to move my texas holy rock and baby acei came flying out and got eaten by my bigger fish. I had no idea any of my fish were holding. Is there a special way to tell besides them looking like they are chewing gum? When I spot a fish holding should I put them in a different tank or leave them be? I'm not a breeder and had no intentions of breeding, but I guess my fish had other ideas haha. If I have to put them in a different tank what size would be suitable? I'm also having issues with my yellow lab. She had ich and other problems so I put her in the hospital tank for about 2 weeks. I went to put her back in and the other fish were harrassing her and biting her scales off so I just put her back in the hospital tank. Any idea on how to make the aggression towards her die down? Should I just keep her seperate? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

When they are holding the area under their lower jaw will protrude down to make room for the fry. It's usually quite noticeable but it can be more subtle. A google image search of "holding cichlid" will give you plenty of examples to look at. If you want to save the fry, you can always set up a small tank like a 10g to put them in. I normally don't put holding females in a separate tank. You might end up with the same problems you are having with your yellow lab when you try to reintroduce her later. I just let them spit the fry into the main tank (where they'll most likely be eaten) if I don't want to save them, or, if I want to save the babies, I remove the female just long enough to strip the babies, then immediately return her to the main tank.


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

If breeding is not what you're wanting just let them spit in the tank. If you want the breeding, mark on a calender when you do actually notice her holding. 14-18 days after that take her out and strip her and put her back immediately. No reintroduction aggression. I use a 40 breeder for my fry/grow out tank. Once they hit 2" they go int he main tank or I sell them.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you guys so much! I guess I'll let nature take its course and let the strongest survive. I'll google the images and look for the signs. As for my yellow lab, I may just keep her in a seperate tank. She's my favorite and don't want any issues or stress for her. I'll get her a friend so she isn't lonely.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

islandlife7309 said:


> Thank you guys so much! I guess I'll let nature take its course and let the strongest survive. I'll google the images and look for the signs. As for my yellow lab, I may just keep her in a seperate tank. She's my favorite and don't want any issues or stress for her. I'll get her a friend so she isn't lonely.


What's your tank size and stock list? Getting her a friend probably isn't the best way to go. Africans rarely do well in pairs. If your main tank has room after the female heals up you could try introducing some new fish along with her to help with the aggression. Depends on your current stock and tank size though obviously.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

its a 65 gallon flat back hexagon dimensions are 48" long by 16" wide and 20" high. Stock list is what the guy had in there and I don't think he knew what he was doing 5 yellow tail aceis 2 black tanzania cichlid, 2 bumblebee cichlids, 1 cobalt blue zebra, and 1 red top hongi. I've been toying in my mind to get rid some on the aceis. I think there are to many fish in there but i'm still learning with them.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

My suggestion would be get rid of the 7 acei and 2 bumblebee. Both get too big for your tank really. The cobalt and red top are ok but you need more of them, suggest 1 male 3 female of each. Same for the yellow lab 1 male 3 female. That would give you 12 fish which would be good for that tank, and changing the stock like this should allow you to add the lab back without issue. If you go with small juvies of each fish you could start with more, maybe 8 of each, then remove males as you can identify them to get to 1 male of each species.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to give me advice. If I would like to keep them all what size tank would be suitable for all my fish, I've been looking between 75-100. Is that okay or would I need bigger?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

You would need a 6 foot long tank for the acei and bumblebee to be comfortable. Still need to work on getting 1m to 3f of whatever you have.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the 'black tanzania' cichlids? Are those Pseudotropheus sp. 'acei' (Itungi), aka tanzania acei?


----------



## islandlife7309 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ill be hunting on craigslist for a bigger tank and see if anyone is up for trades to get the ratio that i need. and yes the tanzania cichlids are the Pseudotropheus sp. 'acei' (Itungi). they are beautiful but really big. The one is at about 7 inches it looks like and pretty heavy.


----------

